# How Much Data Do You Use?



## Riaz (4/7/14)

soooooo, lets hear it.

make of phone: crapberry
data usage:	unknown
apps being used: everything (BIS covers all usage, except downloads ofcourse)
cost of contract (optional): R78.00 (R50.00 aitime, 20sms, plus BIS)

now you wondering why im asking these questions, well im in the process of getting a new phone (YAY, i can finally post my coil building pics) and dont wana get shot in the foot with data.

as you can see, im using a crapberry, and everything is pretty much inclusive in the BIS, so moving away from BB is going to be a huge step for me.

your thoughts please


----------



## Limbo (4/7/14)

If you're getting a Android, nothing less than 500meg. I use 1gig plus some wifi. I'm probably at about 1.3-1.4gig a month. These things are data hungry. Tapatalk uses huge amounts of data also.


----------



## crack2483 (4/7/14)

Note 3
About 1.5 gb
Don't check apps running
R450 on a smart s Vodacom but that's only 100 or 200mb bundle
Then I buy a gig data bundle. 

*I live on tapatalk and constantly browsing websites. 

*oh yes sorry, wifi at home so that data is all during the day.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

Limbo said:


> If you're getting a Android, nothing less than 500meg. I use 1gig plus some wifi. I'm probably at about 1.3-1.4gig a month. These things are data hungry. Tapatalk uses huge amounts of data also.


 
im thinking of an iphone.
i dont use facebook, will probably use tapatalk only for this forum.
and whatsapp



crack2483 said:


> Note 3
> About 1.5 gb
> Don't check apps running
> R450 on a smart s Vodacom but that's only 100 or 200mb bundle
> ...


 
ill also be using wifi at work, but evenings and wknds will be data

the package im looking at only has 100mb data, so that will be too little?


----------



## crack2483 (4/7/14)

Riaz said:


> im thinking of an iphone.
> i dont use facebook, will probably use tapatalk only for this forum.
> and whatsapp
> 
> ...



Very dependant. If you going to be uploading a lot of pics then it probably won't be. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo (4/7/14)

Riaz said:


> im thinking of an iphone.
> i dont use facebook, will probably use tapatalk only for this forum.
> and whatsapp
> 
> ...


I don't know iPhone data usage, but I'm sure 100meg won't be enough.


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

My 2c to the situation is that 8ta has the best mobile data rates at the moment. Cheapest price per mb.

screw this country though, you were NEVER intended to pay per MB of data. Thats South African Extortion at its best. Ripping people off for some thing that should be provided free of charge :/ In a fair and normal world 1 gig should cost between R10 and R50 but we get charged R90!

You dont have a neighbour with uncapped and wireless ?? I would give them some juice or some thing each month so i may use their wireless, then at least you know by the house you can do what YOU want ;D


----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

problem is, i need to take a contract to get the phone.

does 8ta offer packages as such?


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

Oooh i wish i knew more about cell phone contracts to help you out! I just know that 8ta is the cheapest on the data side of things. 
Does any body on this forum work at a vodacom shop to answer this for Riaz? 

Found this for you:

http://www.telkommobile.co.za/deals/?price=&brand=106&plan_type=


----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

checked out the deals on 8ta now, nogal not bad

thanks @MarkK


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

Next time you are in a shopping mall this is a perfect question for one of those cell phone guys  
They know their phones/bundles/data charges backwards


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/7/14)

Only vodacom data. Use about 2.4gig on my S3 and 2gig on a dongle.

On the topup 315s.


----------



## Keyaam (4/7/14)

8ta's signal is pathetic. I had a friend cancel a contract within the first 7 days due to signal issues and it wasnt the phone. I have quite a few phones and my data usage on each is nothing under 1gb per month. Im on wifi all day and night. What i can say is that my iphone uses the least data and its my primary phone. It also depends which apps you install which requires internet connectivity.


----------



## Mike (4/7/14)

What service provider are you going with? If MTN you can get Afrihost data - not sure if the special is still on but I pay under R60 for 1gig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

@iKeyaam thanks for letting us know about 8ta's kak signal!


----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

Mike said:


> What service provider are you going with? If MTN you can get Afrihost data - not sure if the special is still on but I pay under R60 for 1gig.


planning to go back to vodacom

i was on vodacom then switched to mtn

vodacom has a lekker deal on the iphone 4s


----------



## Mike (4/7/14)

Ah cool. Well consider the data as part of the deal - I'd budget on 1gig a month!


----------



## Joey786 (5/7/14)

Look at 8ta
They had s4 with 2gig data R289
S5 R389-440 +-


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

Riaz said:


> planning to go back to vodacom
> 
> i was on vodacom then switched to mtn
> 
> vodacom has a lekker deal on the iphone 4s


 
4s ? why not 5s ?

20gb wifi at work i use around 8/10gb pm - im at the office 9-5 7 days a week , not shared with anyone
10gb wifi at home capped by month end - shared with HRH 
and i buy 3gb mobile data capped by month end


----------



## Silver (10/7/14)

Riaz said:


> checked out the deals on 8ta now, nogal not bad
> 
> thanks @MarkK





Riaz said:


> im thinking of an iphone.
> i dont use facebook, will probably use tapatalk only for this forum.
> and whatsapp
> 
> ...


 
Hi @Riaz - not sure if this post is late

On my iPhone I use about 500MB per month.

-I check my emails a few times a day
- hardly ever go on FB
- I use iMessage - for a few messages a day
- I browse the web a few times a day - to check certain things - not too data intensive though
- I use Google maps occasionally - about twice a month 
- I dont use tapatalk
- I dont have many apps installed and dont auto-update them or have any services sapping data in the background. 

The iPhone "System Services" uses about 120MB per month 

My guess is that one needs a minimum of 500MB per month on the iPhone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

shabbar said:


> 4s ? why not 5s ?
> 
> 20gb wifi at work i use around 8/10gb pm - im at the office 9-5 7 days a week , not shared with anyone
> 10gb wifi at home capped by month end - shared with HRH
> and i buy 3gb mobile data capped by month end


the deal was only on the 4s

gee wizz thats alot of data you use!


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Riaz - not sure if this post is late
> 
> On my iPhone I use about 500MB per month.
> 
> ...


 
what exactly are the 'system services'?


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Riaz said:


> what exactly are the 'system services'?



Not quite sure, but in the cellular menu it tells you how much data is being consumed by all the separate built in apps (eg mail etc) and each downloaded app. 

But system services is listed separately. Really not sure what this is for but I suppose it has to do with the operating system


----------

